# GPU-Z sorta screwed up computer



## akashi (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, i saw this program called GPU-Z and i decided to try it out

When i started up GPU-Z my computer just froze for like 10 minutes before i reset it

Then my computer wouldn't even start up for some reason, i took out my graphics card and ran it on the integrated graphics and it started to work again for some reason

I asked a friend of mine and he told me to do system restore, which kinda made sense as its probrably something to do with software but that screwed it up even more

Now my computer can't get past the windows loading screen, (the one with the bar moving across), well it kinda does but it just remains as a blank, black screen and i can't do anything

I tried formatting windows but now for some reason my computer has difficulty reading the CD and it just "hangs"


Is this something to do with GPU-Z? I searched and couldn't find much. What should i do now?

I can't really get the info for my computer, but by memory it is:

2.8GHZ CPU, AMD <i forgot the model>
2GB RAM
512 GFX card, NVIDIA <i forgot the model>
Windows XP OS
(i used the 0.3.0 version of GPU-Z)

thanks


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 15, 2008)

What was some of the last things u did on that comp?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2008)

gpu-z can't damage any hardware. if you formatted/reinstalled windows and the problem is still there then you clearly have another problem.

have you removed your overclock? try a cmos reset. any lose cables? cpu/gpu fans spinning?


----------



## akashi (Dec 15, 2008)

wow, that was a fast reply



> What was some of the last things u did on that comp?



the last thing i remember doing on the computer was installing a game



> gpu-z can't damage any hardware. if you formatted/reinstalled windows and the problem is still there then you clearly have another problem.
> 
> have you removed your overclock? try a cmos reset. any lose cables? cpu/gpu fans spinning?



opps, sorry i didnt make it clear in my post

i didn't format windows, but i attempted to, but it won't read the CD and it "hangs"

no loose cables, and when i reconnected my GPU the fan spins alright

i just googled cmos reset and i found a tutorial about it and i'll try it out when i get home


----------



## akashi (Dec 16, 2008)

ok, i got windows working again

the graphics card still doesn't work, when i put it in, i get "no signal" from my monitor, but windows is still loading and working, just with no screen, if i take it out, windows works perfectly, with the screen on as well

how do i fix this, i tried the NVidia forums, they weren't much help...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 16, 2008)

Have you installed the drivers? As you don't know which graphics card it is I can't be sure, but this should work.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 16, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> gpu-z can't damage any hardware. if you formatted/reinstalled windows and the problem is still there then you clearly have another problem.
> 
> have you removed your overclock? try a cmos reset. any lose cables? cpu/gpu fans spinning?



W1zzard is correct.

Sounds like you might need to go into the bios and set your Graphics/video to auto, like they said reset your bios. If the video card was working it probably is ok, slim chance it might have died, but possible.  More than likely, something did not set right if you loaded a game or software.

You need to let us know what your system specs are, too. You know like the motherboard, video card, etc.

Most of the people on here will help and they are mostly great people with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## akashi (Dec 17, 2008)

ok, i managed to fix the problem now

apparently the monitor got screwed up somehow but i googled for info and a fix came up


----------

